# Connecting Zingers to single TriTronics controller



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

One of the people in my training group recently switched to the TriTronics Pro Control system (from the older 150 system) and has a question. We use up to 6 Zinger Wingers in our setups and the person with the Pro Control system is considering using the 15' extension cord available to allow the remote to operate the solenoid on two of the wingers sitting side by side.

Has anyone out there had experience using the extension to operate multiple wingers? Specifically, is 15' long enough so that the wingers will be reliable without the cord being damaged during the launching process?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My training partner has two Zingers. He made his own extension cord (~10 feet) to connect the two of them to only one radio. We use it all the time and it works well. You've got to remember whether you pushed red or green the first time.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

We use the TT 15' cord everyday with no problems at all.

Cpayne


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you all use the second winger to throw another mark if the dog has trouble finding the mark, and do you use the sound on the pro control for the same thing?

I've got three zinger winger, and was wondering what I could do if I got a fourth, instead of a bumper boy or a max.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

DL said:


> Do you all use the second winger to throw another mark if the dog has trouble finding the mark, and do you use the sound on the pro control for the same thing?
> 
> I've got three zinger winger, and was wondering what I could do if I got a fourth, instead of a bumper boy or a max.


Generally, we use two for so we don't have to go out there to reload for the next dog. Sometimes we'll repeat a missed mark.

If one of my dogs needs help the pro control sound usually is all I need to do. My training partner's dog hears the sound of the pro control and she'll sit and stare at the Zinger knowing that another bird is going to come out of it. It's funny to see. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

FWIW, I have the same recievers and found extension cords at Radio Shack for cheap. Since I mounted my recievers high on the wingers, I use a 6-foot extension to the triggers (zip-tied to the frame) and I think I paid 3 bucks each. They also have much longer extensions for doing what you suggest, but I haven't done it yet. Not sure what the longest cord is, but I'm sure you can get them pretty long or buy the components and whip up whatever length you need. They use common fittings, so I'm not sure I would pay the extra price for cords with the TT logo on them.


----------

